# Königsmörder



## parcelchief (8. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,

seit einigen Tagen macht das Gerücht bei uns die Runde das mit einer weiteren Erhöhung bzw. der Erhöhung des ICC-Buff´s auf 30%, auch der Titel "Königsmörder" wegfällt.

Also einen offiziellen Thread konnte ich auf die schnelle nicht finden bzw. eine derartige Ankündigung.

Desweiteren stellt sich mir die Frage, man kann ja den Buff auch wegklicken. Bekommt man dann wieder den Titel oder nicht?

Mein Main hat den Titel schon. Aber meinen Twinks würde der auch gut stehen. Nur wird das noch  ein wenig dauern.

Wer was weis kann mir bitte einen Link zu der Veröffentlichung dieser Maßnahme oder etwas ähnliches hier hinterlassen.

Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise

Grüße der Parcel


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Juni 2010)

also ich denke wenn das wirklich so sein sollte das blizzard bis jetzt schon irgendwas dazu gesagt hätte. da ich bis jetzt auch noch nichts gelesen habe glaube ich das eher nicht. mein twink würde sich auch darüber freuen^^ mein main hat den geilsten titel schon^^


----------



## Apuh (8. Juni 2010)

Klick!

Achtung, dieser Link ist SAUBER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (8. Juni 2010)

kleine frage:
macht es euch eigentlich spaß, dauernd neue threads mit den gleichen themen zu eröffnen und die sufu und das offizielle wow forum zu ignorieren?
das frag ich mich besonders bei sachen wie "hacker haben meinen account verschleppt" "mimimi gs ist so gemein" "ihr seid alle süchtig" "bin ich süchtig?" "ich bin jetzt nicht mehr süchtig! bejubelt mich" "wann kommt cataclysm raus" oder mein persönliches lieblingsthema "blizzard macht wow kaputt"


----------



## Killswitch24 (8. Juni 2010)

Inwiefern gabs dieses Thema schon?


----------



## Figetftw! (8. Juni 2010)

nein so wirds nicht sein ... sonst wäre astralwandler und die ulduar protos schon längst aus dem spiel ( wie es eigentlich auch sein sollte ... )


----------



## Apuh (8. Juni 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> nein so wirds nicht sein ... sonst wäre astralwandler und die ulduar protos schon längst aus dem spiel ( wie es eigentlich auch sein sollte ... )



Ich sehe es schon kommen...
mit lvl 85 zu 2. oder zu 3. Ulduar abfarmen für die Protos...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pulmi (8. Juni 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen...
> mit lvl 85 zu 2. oder zu 3. Ulduar abfarmen für die Protos...
> 
> 
> ...




heute rennst du auch alleine oder zu zweit nach ZG um dir nen Tiger oder Raptor zu farmen..  ist das so schlimm?

@ topic: würde so etwas passieren, gäbe es eine ankündigung seitens blizzard.


----------



## Apuh (8. Juni 2010)

Pulmi schrieb:


> heute rennst du auch alleine oder zu zweit nach ZG um dir nen Tiger oder Raptor zu farmen..  ist das so schlimm?



Ich habe nicht erwähnt, dass es schlimm sei...


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. Juni 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> ... oder mein persönliches lieblingsthema "blizzard macht wow kaputt"



Das is nice, ja ^^ ...

BTW Königsmörder is eh nich so der Kracher-Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Takius (8. Juni 2010)

Jedesmal wenn der Buff steigt bildet sich das irgendwer ein...


----------



## pingu77 (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn der Buff so weiter steigt steh ich bald mit meinem blau-equiptem Holy-Priest tankend in ICC...


----------



## refload (8. Juni 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Wenn der Buff so weiter steigt steh ich bald mit meinem blau-equiptem Holy-Priest tankend in ICC...



Na ja übertreibs mal nicht. Einige Bosse sind echt langweihlig aber es gibt noch nen Heufen Gilden, die den LK ned down haben. Wir haben Ihn im 25er z.b. auch noch ned down. Liegt dann aber wohl mehr am movement etc. als am DMG ^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (8. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Titel schon ab 20% nicht erhaltbar sein. Ich hab ihn selber nicht aber trotzdem sollte es so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Folkthing (8. Juni 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Wenn der Buff so weiter steigt steh ich bald mit meinem blau-equiptem Holy-Priest tankend in ICC...



gz zum lk hc kill? oder warum so arrogant?


----------



## pingu77 (8. Juni 2010)

refload schrieb:


> Na ja übertreibs mal nicht. Einige Bosse sind echt langweihlig aber es gibt noch nen Heufen Gilden, die den LK ned down haben. Wir haben Ihn im 25er z.b. auch noch ned down. Liegt dann aber wohl mehr am movement etc. als am DMG ^^



Ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ironie...^^


----------



## pingu77 (8. Juni 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> gz zum lk hc kill? oder warum so arrogant?



Ironie &#8800; Arroganz...


----------



## morcvomorc (8. Juni 2010)

Ich mag den Titel "Königsmörder" ebenfalls nicht^^	Der Titel "Schrecken der Meere" den man durch die angel Achifments bekommt is viel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narulein (8. Juni 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> BTW Königsmörder is eh nich so der Kracher-Titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der schlechteste Titel von WOTLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Inwiefern gabs dieses Thema schon?


Reicht dir ein Link oder willst du noch mehr?
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/155998-20-buff/page__hl__ICC%20Buff


----------



## Lakor (8. Juni 2010)

Ich bin jetzt mal ganz dreist un lege einfach mal meine Unwissenheit dar. Wieso zur Hölle existiert der Buff überhaupt?! Damit ich größere Zahlen sehe? Hätten es ganz banal gesprochen nicht 20% weniger Boss Hp und Schaden auch getan?

Achja und meiner Meinung nach kannst du die Ulduar Drachen nicht mit Zg vergleichen sondern wenn überhaupt mit za. Ulduar ein Run, auf 85 wahrscheinlich 20 Minuten lang und du hast den Drachen. Wenn du auf 80 den Tiger in Zg haben willst musst du entweder Gustav Gans heißen oder mehr als 20 Minuten Zeit investieren. So far


----------



## i_Zs (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, das wir z.b. den Lk im 25er down haben, beim 2ten kill sogar first try... aber die Hm´s machen den Easy Mode schnell weg, wir sind derzeit bei 9/12 Hm´s und n paar habens echt in sich, deathwisper, prof, sindra... Lk noch ned probiert... Aber im 10er hab ich den Lk ned down, dafür glaub ich auch 10/12 hc modes?! oder 9 ? kA grad sorry zu faul zum nachgucken, i-wie hatte ich immer Pech, an dem Lichking-Killtag im 10er zu fehlen :O 

Lg Yuune - Frosted von dem Server Lothar. (:


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2010)

Lakor schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal ganz dreist un lege einfach mal meine Unwissenheit dar. Wieso zur Hölle existiert der Buff überhaupt?! Damit ich größere Zahlen sehe? Hätten es ganz banal gesprochen nicht 20% weniger Boss Hp und Schaden auch getan?


Es geht darum es auch schwerer zu machen. Die HP senken um es leichter zu haben ist eine andere Sache. Den Buff kann man ja, wenn man will wegklicken. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ohne Buff hat es glaube ich so gut wie keine Gilde bisher geschafft. Zumindest nicht den HM.


----------



## Lakor (8. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum es auch schwerer zu machen. Die HP senken um es leichter zu haben ist eine andere Sache. Den Buff kann man ja, wenn man will wegklicken. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ohne Buff hat es glaube ich so gut wie keine Gilde bisher geschafft. Zumindest nicht den HM.





Gut da magst du Recht haben, aber ich wage mal zu sagen, dass die allerwenigsten Gilden sich diesen Buff aus Jux und Dollerei selber wegnehmen, solang es dafür keinen extra Loot oder Achievment oder sonstiges gibt. Und dann sehe ich persönlich keinen Unterschied zwischen 20% stärkeren Spielern oder 20% schwächeren Bossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (8. Juni 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> gz zum lk hc kill? oder warum so arrogant?



omg...jemand sagt was und sofort kommt einer mit dem argument du nicht haben lk hc down du nicht maulen....langsam nervt es...fällt euch nix neues ein?

B2T:Nö warum sollte er


----------



## Sonsbecker (9. Juni 2010)

Titel sind wie Orden, für die allermeisten kann man sich nichts kaufen.

Von daher passt es, wenn der Titel wegfällt, konsequenterweise sollten dann auch Nachtherr - Zwielichtbezwinger auch nicht mehr erreichbar sein. Was mit T7 noch fast unmöglich war, ist mit T10 nur noch ein Spaziergang


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> Von daher passt es, wenn der Titel wegfällt, konsequenterweise sollten dann auch Nachtherr - Zwielichtbezwinger auch nicht mehr erreichbar sein. Was mit T7 noch fast unmöglich war, ist mit T10 nur noch ein Spaziergang



jo, heute brauchst nichmal mehr nen heiler für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fallen mit 30% Mounts und Tietel wech. ist es volkommen OK.
Blizzard macht es damit jeder an athritis erkrankte Movementkrüppel auch ma in das vergnügen kommt den LK zu sehen... es sollte aber nicht so sein das jeder Idiot mit dem Tietel und Mount rumgurkt...

Wobei die aktuelen 20% shcon zu viel sind... und "Königsmörder" mit "Jenkins" gleichzusetzen is >_>


----------



## DreiHaare (9. Juni 2010)

morcvomorc schrieb:


> Ich mag den Titel "Königsmörder" ebenfalls nicht^^	Der Titel "Schrecken der Meere" den man durch die angel Achifments bekommt is viel geiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Vor allem "Achifments"

HIMMEL


----------



## jls13 (9. Juni 2010)

Naja, der "Königsmörder" ist *noch* etwas besonderes. RND Gruppen kommen bei uns so gut wie nie über die 6/12.
Wenn die RND Gruppen ICC clearen können wir weiter diskutieren.
In meiner Gilde bin ich derzeit der einzige, der den LK gelegt hat, aber wir sind bei 11/12. Mal schauen, wie es wird.
Man sollte es einfach nicht übertreiben. Auf unserem Server laufen keine 1000 KL´s rum...


----------



## zerre (9. Juni 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Wenn der Buff so weiter steigt steh ich bald mit meinem blau-equiptem Holy-Priest tankend in ICC...




Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. Juni 2010)

Naja es kommt auch imemr auf den Realm an.
Bei uns auf Anub ist der titel "Königsmörder" Standart^^

Laufe selber noch mit Starcaller rum weil mir der besser gefällt.
Ist nicht schwieriger aber seltener finde ich.

Nächstes Ziel ist aber Definitiv "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs".

Greetz Zul


----------



## PRETOIAN (9. Juni 2010)

Bei mir auf azshara legen ihn schon seit Wochen rdm grp!
Wie ich auch!
6/12 sind evtl noch schlechte twink Runs
manche machen auch mit twink clear! Und diese twinks haben keinen gs von 5,5k&#58373;


----------



## Richtigsteller (9. Juni 2010)

parcelchief schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> seit einigen Tagen macht das Gerücht bei uns die Runde das mit einer weiteren Erhöhung bzw. der Erhöhung des ICC-Buff´s auf 30%, auch der Titel "Königsmörder" wegfällt.
> 
> ...




Warum sollte der Titel entfernt werden? Man ist doch trotzdem Königsmörder. Spielt doch keine Rolle wie leicht oder schwer das ist. Ist nur ein dummer Titel. Kommt mal weg von den Prestigeobjekten. Sowas gibts eh nicht mehr.


----------



## metera (9. Juni 2010)

also bei uns gibt es dieses Gerücht auch schon seit längerem, 

-> "[2] Lfm icc10 LK steht noch! Holt euch den Titel solange es ihn noch Gibt"

Lustigerweise konnte mir daraufhin niemand eine vernünftige quelle nennen, deswegen ist es für mich, solange es nichts offizielles dazu gibt, nur ein Handels-channel-Gerücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mfg Mete


----------



## Fasor (9. Juni 2010)

Lakor schrieb:


> Gut da magst du Recht haben, aber ich wage mal zu sagen, dass die allerwenigsten Gilden sich diesen Buff aus Jux und Dollerei selber wegnehmen, solang es dafür keinen extra Loot oder Achievment oder sonstiges gibt. Und dann sehe ich persönlich keinen Unterschied zwischen 20% stärkeren Spielern oder 20% schwächeren Bossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist ganz Simpel mit 20% weniger boss hp und weniger boss dps wird der raid für alle gilden gleich generft und dann weinen wieder soviele weil sie ja so imba sind undes unfair finden das nun ander genauso toll sind...

mit nem buff der 20 mehr spieler dps, hp etc gibt wird dieser raid nur für die leute generft die es wollen und den buff nicht wegklicken.

kurz und gut jeder kann nun selber bestimmen wie schwer er es sich macht oder wie er sich den raid gestalten will. 

edit: es wäre rein technisch wesentlich schwieriger es für einige raids so zu gestalten das die bosse 20% weniger dps, hp haben als den ganzen raid mit nem buff zubelegen


----------



## charly-sue (9. Juni 2010)

also mein main hätt nur schon spass dran den zu haben . grml

stehen ja kurz vorm könig. wäre ja total ätzend wenn wir dann vor dem könig stehen und der name weg wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2010)

Also ich wäre dafür, dass jeder Char, der nicht während Classic auf 60 gelevelt wurde, den Debuff "Anfänger" erhält. Mittlerweile ist es viel zu einfach, auf 60 zu leveln. Inzwischen kommt jeder Gimp in ein paar Tagen auf 60, während ich damals ewig beschäftigt war.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (9. Juni 2010)

Der fällt nicht weg, jetzt wo man ihn auf quasi jeden Server schon kaufen kann hat der doch sowiso keinen Wert mehr


----------



## Chakata (9. Juni 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Klick!
> 
> Achtung, dieser Link ist SAUBER!
> 
> ...



Ja? Sauber? Werbung für eine Goldseller Seite ist nie sauber ... du anscheinend auch nicht


----------



## harm1065 (9. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Reicht dir ein Link oder willst du noch mehr?
> http://www.buffed.de..._hl__ICC%20Buff



Ja ich will mehr,weil es hier hauptsächlich um den Titel Königsmörder geht der wegfallen soll und nicht um dem Buff alleine.


----------



## biene maya (9. Juni 2010)

Legt euch doch mal alle schön die Auktionshauserweiterung für´s i-blöd zu und verbringt damit sinnlos die Zeit.


----------



## Thuzur (9. Juni 2010)

Ist das nicht wie mit allen "Statussymbolen" bei WoW?

Egal ob es die aktuelle T-Rüssi ist, irgendwelche Titel oder Reittiere...
Am Anfang ist es schwer sie zu bekommen und viele wollen sie haben. Einige von denen die sie bekommen haben dann nichts besseres zu tun als damit anzugeben. Andere sind einfach glücklich die entsprechende Leistung erbracht zu haben.
Mit der Zeit wird es dann immer einfacher diese Dinge zu bekommen und sie verlieren dementsprechend an Wert.
Das ist aber völlig normal und nicht nur in WoW so.

Wenn jemand etwas herausragendes vollbringt, dann wird das auch entsprechend honoriert (World First, etc.). Gilden (zB Ensidia) oder Spieler (zB Kungen) haben sich ein gewisses Renomee erarbeitet und sind dementsprechend bekannt.
Ansonsten weiß doch jeder selbst, was er geschafft hat, bzw schaffen kann. Ich hole Titel nur für mich selbst oder aus reiner Sammellust.
Ich erkenne es an, wenn jemand eine schwere Raidinstanz erfolgreich beendet und freue mich für die, die ich kenne.
Aber das war es dann auch schon.

Die Diskussion ist einfach nur albern.
Das ist genauso wie Diskussionen ob Fußball heute noch so toll sit wie früher. Ob ein Tour de France Sieg noch so wertvoll ist wie vor 20 Jahren, etc.
Vergangenheit ist vergangen. Sie sollte nicht vergessen, aber auch nicht beweihräuchert werden.
Was schlecht ist verändert sich zum guten oder es verschwindet. Das gilt auch für WoW!


----------



## Deepender (9. Juni 2010)

ich denke eher es fällt zu cata weg


----------



## Tai Guy (9. Juni 2010)

Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, das es meistens die Leute mit dem Titel Königsmörder sind, die rum heulen, der Titel wäre nichts Wert. Gönnt anderen wohl keinen Spielspaß, wie es scheint.

Davon abgesehn ist der Titel wirklich nichts Wert. Wenn ich in die Bäckerei gehe, kann ich damit nichts zahlen. Und damit rum prollen kann man auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Tai Guy (9. Juni 2010)

[Edit] Doppelpost wegen lagg


----------



## Tai Guy (9. Juni 2010)

[Edit] noch n lagg doppel ^^


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> also mein main hätt nur schon spass dran den zu haben . grml
> 
> stehen ja kurz vorm könig. wäre ja total ätzend wenn wir dann vor dem könig stehen und der name weg wäre
> 
> ...


was stehst den auch so lange vorm könig... beweg dich mal ^^


----------



## Ayuran (9. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Blizzard macht es damit jeder an athritis erkrankte Movementkrüppel auch ma in das vergnügen kommt den LK zu sehen... es sollte aber nicht so sein das jeder Idiot mit dem Tietel und Mount rumgurkt...



das stimmt nicht wer ein movementgünter ist wird den lk nicht zu sehen bekommen da man dann spätestens an sindra whipet


btt leider steigert dieser buff nicht die intelligenz der spieler (zumindestens manche haben das bitter nötig...)

ich hab schon sachen erlebt da bleibt einem nur die luft weg.... spieler die bei sindra in p2 die eisblöcke wegbursten um im dmg oben zu stehen und solche sachen alles schon gehabt 

--> Fazit es braucht mehr als nur DMG! um zum lk zu kommen wer ein movementkrüppel ist wird den lk nicht zu sehen bekommen es sei denn er wird gezogen


----------



## bexxter83 (9. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dafür, dass jeder Char, der nicht während Classic auf 60 gelevelt wurde, den Debuff "Anfänger" erhält. Mittlerweile ist es viel zu einfach, auf 60 zu leveln. Inzwischen kommt jeder Gimp in ein paar Tagen auf 60, während ich damals ewig beschäftigt war.





oO
Vielleicht sollte man WoW einfach nicht mehr zugänglich machen für Anfänger? Dann spielen nur noch die ganzen "Ich-bin-so-imba-weil-ich-hab-schon-WoW-gespielt-als-.......-und-ihr-seid-alle-solche-Noobs-....."-Nervensägen. Am allerbesten wär so ein richtiges Verbot von Neuanfängern! An der Kasse beim Mediamarkt einfach mal nen Nachweis vorzeigen, dass man schon seit Classic spielt, ansonsten darf man das Spiel nicht kaufen! *Ironie aus*


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (9. Juni 2010)

Pulmi schrieb:


> heute rennst du auch alleine oder zu zweit nach ZG um dir nen Tiger oder Raptor zu farmen.. ist das so schlimm?
> 
> @ topic: würde so etwas passieren, gäbe es eine ankündigung seitens blizzard.



Naja auf die Mounts hast du nur eine Chance die Protodrachen bekommst du IMMER wenn du die Erfolge hast. Ich frage mich eher wie es mit Mimirons Kopf ausehen wird (Yogg 25er +0)



Narulein schrieb:


> Der schlechteste Titel von WOTLK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja nach Der Geduldige


----------



## Morélia (9. Juni 2010)

Ist es nicht pups egal, ob alle/viele den Titel haben oder nicht?
Interessiert ja auch keinen mehr, ob jemand mit dem tollen ZA Bären rumreitet oder nicht.
Wenns aktuell ist und die ersten damit rumspazieren, dann sind solche Titel evtl noch was aussergewöhnliches.
Aber nach 2-3 Wochen doch schon nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> oO
> Vielleicht sollte man WoW einfach nicht mehr zugänglich machen für Anfänger? Dann spielen nur noch die ganzen "Ich-bin-so-imba-weil-ich-hab-schon-WoW-gespielt-als-.......-und-ihr-seid-alle-solche-Noobs-....."-Nervensägen. Am allerbesten wär so ein richtiges Verbot von Neuanfängern! An der Kasse beim Mediamarkt einfach mal nen Nachweis vorzeigen, dass man schon seit Classic spielt, ansonsten darf man das Spiel nicht kaufen! *Ironie aus*



Ich fürchte du hast die Anspielung nicht verstanden.


----------



## Vicell (9. Juni 2010)

Spannend wirds wenn mit dem 30% Buff alle Leute bei uns die 40k Hp knacken und damit eig nicht mehr von Sindras Iceblock getroffen werden können, was dann wohl passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakashi (9. Juni 2010)

bexxter83 schrieb:


> *Ironie aus*



Vorsicht! Wer zuviel Ironiert, bekommt en Sarkasmus.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (9. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dafür, dass jeder Char, der nicht während Classic auf 60 gelevelt wurde, den Debuff "Anfänger" erhält. Mittlerweile ist es viel zu einfach, auf 60 zu leveln. Inzwischen kommt jeder Gimp in ein paar Tagen auf 60, während ich damals ewig beschäftigt war.



Schön, bist du jetzt etwas besseres? Sind Classic -Spieler dem Rest überlegen? Wir alle unwürdige Wichte die nichts zu melden haben, immerhin haben wir ja Classic nicht erlebt.

Ich Spiele nun seit 4 Jahren WoW bin ich schlechter wie du weil ich mit BC begonnen habe? ....soviel von mir....


----------



## Aggropip (9. Juni 2010)

morcvomorc schrieb:


> Ich mag den Titel "Königsmörder" ebenfalls nicht^^    Der Titel "Schrecken der Meere" den man durch die angel Achifments bekommt is viel geiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


100% /this   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Schrecken der Meere"... darauf bin ich stolz^^ 


btt.... falls der titel raus genommen wird ist das für mich nicht schlimm.... jeder der ihn hat gz und die die ihn nicht haben.. es gibt bessere titel^^


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Ayuran schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht wer ein movementgünter ist wird den lk nicht zu sehen bekommen da man dann spätestens an sindra whipet



Der Punkt ist das die Gruppe mit mehr DMG, Heal, Stamina und Absorb solche Fehler besser Kompensieren kann! 
Was bedeutet die 2-3 Failatrappen werden "Mitgezogen" was ohne den Buff net möglich wär!

den Tietel gibts ja non hc... somit kan man jetz schon viele dinge einfach "wechheilen" was vor einigen Monaten noch nicht möglich war!


----------



## pmolurus (10. Juni 2010)

naja +% ersetzt aber lange kein movement. auch mit 50% ist beim lk ein fehler tötlich zb entweihen läuft man nich schnell genug oder gar nich wipe egal wiviel leben der raid hat


----------



## charly-sue (10. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> was stehst den auch so lange vorm könig... beweg dich mal ^^



jaa weisst du ich steh schon seit 2 wochen vorm könig und starr den tääglich etwa 8h an und warte bis der umfällt. aber iwie passiert nichts?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kannst Du mir sagen wieso er nicht umfällt?
verzweilfe langsam, ansonsten müsstest du mir ma zeigen wie das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juni 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Schön, bist du jetzt etwas besseres? Sind Classic -Spieler dem Rest überlegen? Wir alle unwürdige Wichte die nichts zu melden haben, immerhin haben wir ja Classic nicht erlebt.
> 
> Ich Spiele nun seit 4 Jahren WoW bin ich schlechter wie du weil ich mit BC begonnen habe? ....soviel von mir....


Schon wieder einer, der die Anspielung nicht verstanden hat. Herrje, ist das denn so schwer?


----------



## WackoJacko (10. Juni 2010)

KS is heute nix mehr.

Bane of the Fallen King und Light of Dawn hören sich geil an aber auch nur auf Englisch.


----------



## Arthas1993 (10. Juni 2010)

Den buff hat Blizz eingeführt damit die leute den ent-kontent schaffen ^^ sicher auch ein wenig unfair wenn leute die vor dem buff nicht mal den ersten oder zweiten boss geschaft haben jetzt vor Arthas steehn dank den 20-(30) %

Meiner meinung nach sollte es eine Erfolg mit (titel) geben wenns man ohne den schaft

oder aber auch man macht die HM da ist der titel am ende auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (11. Juni 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Wenn der Buff so weiter steigt steh ich bald mit meinem blau-equiptem Holy-Priest tankend in ICC...



Mein Tip für Dich : Google mal unter "Großmaul" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuerlich (16. Juni 2010)

Kingslayer ist ein öder Titel... Wenn ich angeben will, nehm ich Eroberin von Ulduar ^^ Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs steht auch oben auf der to get Liste


----------



## Kingseb (16. Juni 2010)

Denke nich das man ihn rauspatchen wird, eher Titel wie "Der Unsterbliche" etc... Hoffe mal auch noch die Ulduardrakes


----------



## Technocrat (16. Juni 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> BTW Königsmörder is eh nich so der Kracher-Titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber der englische Originaltitel lautet ja auch "Kingslayer", also nicht "Kingmurderer" und das ist schon ziemlich cool. Heißt "Königsabschlachter" und wurde von Blizzards miesester Abteilung, den Übersetzern, uncoolisiert.


----------



## pastranora (16. Juni 2010)

Das Liegt daran das Bliz die übersetzer aus china in kleinen käfigen unten im keller hällt das kommt nun mal dabei raus


----------



## Blablubs (16. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Aber der englische Originaltitel lautet ja auch "Kingslayer", also nicht "Kingmurderer" und das ist schon ziemlich cool. Heißt "Königsabschlachter" und wurde von Blizzards miesester Abteilung, den Übersetzern, uncoolisiert.



http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/to+slay.html


----------



## Skullingrad (16. Juni 2010)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Denke nich das man ihn rauspatchen wird, eher Titel wie "Der Unsterbliche" etc... Hoffe mal auch noch die Ulduardrakes



Ich frage mich wann sie die Ulduar Drakes rauspatchen werden.

Wahrscheinlich mit Patch 3.4

Sie haben ja gesagt dass noch ein grosser Content Patch kommt.


----------



## Blablubs (16. Juni 2010)

Es wird keinen Patch 3.4 und keinen größeren Contentpatch mehr geben, der letzte Patch vorm AddOn ist 3.3.5 und den würde ich jetzt nicht gerade als groß bennen.


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (16. Juni 2010)

...''Licht des Morgens'' ist der schönste titel find ich


----------



## Andugar (16. Juni 2010)

Ich persönlich finde die Classic PvP-Titel  wie zb. Grand Marshal echt klasse. :-)

@ [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Technocrat[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich würde dir die Englische WoW-Version empfehlen. Nicht nur die Titel, sondern allgemein die Dialoge klingen einfach emotionaler und bringen deutlich mehr Atmosphäre rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Juni 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon kommen...
> mit lvl 85 zu 2. oder zu 3. Ulduar abfarmen für die Protos...
> 
> 
> ...



das wird nicht passieren, da der Bär aus Zul Aman auch entfernt wurde, also denke ich wird zum addon  die protos weggenommen


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Juni 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Aber der englische Originaltitel lautet ja auch "Kingslayer", also nicht "Kingmurderer" und das ist schon ziemlich cool. Heißt "Königsabschlachter" und wurde von Blizzards miesester Abteilung, den Übersetzern, uncoolisiert.



äh ja


Königsmörder - Königsabschlachter



Überleg mal was besser klingt ....

Königsmörder ist einfach prägnanter und dadurch auch Eindrucksvoller...


----------



## oens (16. Juni 2010)

ihr habt probleme...auf diesen titel lasse ich einen grossen pfurz...gz wer ihn hat aber dem schriftzug hinterherhecheln? ne danke...
da gibt´s im spiel echt coolere und auch seltener zu lesene titel wie "der Wahnsinnige" oder "Wächter des Cenarius" (für druiden mMn der beste titel)

mit "Königsmörder" bzw. "Kingslayer" rennt zumindest auf Gilneas gefühlt jeder zweite 80er rum...laaaaang und weilig

und das ich den titel nicht habe liegt auch nicht unbedingt daran das ich ein kacknoob oder ähnliches bin sondern das zu meinen onlinezeiten leider kein stammraid zu finden ist...


----------



## madmurdock (16. Juni 2010)

Pulmi schrieb:


> heute rennst du auch alleine oder zu zweit nach ZG um dir nen Tiger oder Raptor zu farmen.. ist das so schlimm?
> 
> @ topic: würde so etwas passieren, gäbe es eine ankündigung seitens blizzard.



Naja, der Ulduar Proto ist hat immerhin 310% Speed. Insofern find ichs schon "schlimm". Aber das Thema gabs ja schon mal.

Zu der KS Sache: Fänd ich jetzt auch blöde, da meine Jägerin den Titel auch noch gerne hätte und ich ihn bis jetzt nur mit meinem Warritank habe. ;/


----------

